# Carol of the Chins



## cdub (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.sundog.net/carolofthechins/flash/card.swf

Type in any holiday song. I especially like their rendition of "Frosty the Snowman." Try it!


----------



## cdub (Dec 16, 2009)

Sorry, I realized I posted this in Hobbies and Critters. Oh well.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 16, 2009)

HILARIOUS!!! :rollhappy:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Dec 16, 2009)

A bit disturbing...


----------

